# Are there lists of letter pairs in languages other than English?



## Dancing Jules (Nov 15, 2017)

I started to learn blind recently and one big problem for me is, that it takes me a long time to come up with images for letter pairs. This list is very helpful, but my mother tongue is German. Are there some non-English native speaker here who can share their letter-pairs for me and others?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 15, 2017)

Personally I would recommend using your native language since it will be easier for you(and more personal). Choosing your own words is better. Being able to speak multiple languages gives more options. So you could use German and English.

I only speak English so a find it hard to think another language would be a lot better but also can have no idea about this either.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Nov 16, 2017)

Yeah, I've been making a list with mostly German words. Many of which I've come up with myself. Some are just translated from the wiki. With others EWQMinesweeper (I don't know whether he's on this forum) has been helping me out. Maybe we can publish the list once it's decently complete. (some profanity should be removed first, though).


----------



## h2f (Nov 16, 2017)

This can help you: http://bestsiteever.ru/


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 16, 2017)

Linus Fresz has a mixed German/English list.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1PN48uEuTh1IHfs3IsmiCHfOLkBTd9eYMn8OX2vPoMeI/edit#gid=5


----------



## Dancing Jules (Nov 16, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> Linus Fresz has a mixed German/English list.


Thank you, that's great! And it looks mostly German. Just looking over it, there are almost no words that are exclusively English.
I will cross-reference with my own list later.


----------

